# Help! Clueless in Florida



## GritsGal (Jul 31, 2019)

I’ll be the first to admit that I’m clueless here. Never joined something like this site. I can see the forums, etc. but I can’t see how to start a new thread. I see to reply but I’ll be dang if I can see how to do this. It’s a new question about several bottles I have a one about medicine bottle in box. Not sure where to post that either. Any help will be extremely appreciated!


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 31, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. You just started a thread. Do what you did to post this question, only with your bottle questions in the General chat about Bottles section.


----------



## GritsGal (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you very much!


----------



## photolith (Dec 3, 2019)

Well, you started a thread here...


----------

